# 1993 golf gti - s3 turbo f17bad



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Been busy working on this car since was last on the site

iv now (with my good pal Ben) fitted a Audi S3 engine..

the engine was cleaned (took me a long time to do this by hand)

anyhow some pics of how the car stands right now

on the paint we have Jetseal, and dodo juice PH..
bumber plastics is good old AG bumper gel

Interior is Dr leather wipes

Wheels were threated wth AG SRP and Jetseal

Exhaust i used autosol












































(yes this is a refection)































































































































































































Here is a short video showing some clips from the engine conversion if anybody is interested


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've just made a mess of my keyboard, gorgeous looking car and amazing work!

That must go like the preverbial **** off a shovel


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car buddy, bet it shifts with the s3 engine??


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb work and loving the D90's! 

Alan W


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Stunning.

Engine looks like it left the factory like that, well, without the Audi badge.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

cheers folks, im over the moon with the car

currently half way through a custom remap, i used the Audi Looms and ECU ;-) its currently at the 250bhp mark with over 280ibft and it is the fastest car iv been in.. it really s brutal. the BHP will rse when the map is completed and plan on more modifications

its worth adding this car is a daily drive


----------



## darzmat (Aug 31, 2011)

that is the nicest looking 5door mk3 ive seen... and the conversion is just WOW

really impressed


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

this is how dirty the engine was (it has 40k on it)










the gearbox used was like this










and ended up like this


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Epic!


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great job pal. I have a friend who has built 2 mk2's with the same conversion. Torque steer!!! Yours looks very factory and mint


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Now thats one serious motor, a proper sleeper, audi s3 engine in it, this thing must go like a mlissle, it will eat civic typr's for dust.

Love the wheels and colour combination, those recaros look comfy.

Love your motor.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice, nice, nice! :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Cheers for the comments. It has already completely embarrassed owners of 2 civic type. One was the R reg import shape (white) and the other was a 2003. It was night and day difference ;-) 

Also gave the owner of a green focus RS a very hard time, he just could not get away from me and this was before the custom map, whilst we were out testing the car after the transplant Very brutal and not what people expect from the car at all


----------



## IbizaFR (May 22, 2010)

Nice Job Mate:thumb: looks factory and the difference between right and just fitted !


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

F17BAD said:


> Cheers for the comments. It has already completely embarrassed owners of 2 civic type. One was the R reg import shape (white) and the other was a 2003. It was night and day difference ;-)
> 
> Also gave the owner of a green focus RS a very hard time, he just could not get away from me and this was before the custom map, whilst we were out testing the car after the transplant Very brutal and not what people expect from the car at all


I believe you, i have many years back been in a down tuned one like yours, and did give alot of new cars a proper hard time.
I was surprised, the owner said it had be tuned and modified, and i could tell.

Yours is in a different league, thats a power beast.


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Absolutely love it.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Many thanks for the nice words folks, means alot to me as iv spent alot of my time getting the car to how it stands right now. Makes it all worthwhile the effort we put in doing the conversion ;-)


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking tidy pal.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great to see an old MK3 getting some love :thumb:

I bet it shifts now too :doublesho


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning car mate, been following this over on ED38 

Baz


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

tht is stunning
just looks factory fit if not better


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job, looks fantastic...........


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys  was our first conversion, we are
Doing another one soon for somebody I know who likes mine


----------



## Audiquattro (Sep 9, 2010)

What a big work.....really nice and impressive!


----------



## Cosdog (Aug 22, 2011)

Never was a fan of the mk3's, but this is something else! Outstanding work, great look and lovely detail. 

Give yourself a big, well deserved, pat on the back


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

What started as a lowly 8 valver is turned into a fire breather! Awesome and inspirational for my most recent purchase!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hats off big time fella, a labour of love with a stunning result. 

Most certainly a keeper :thumb:


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

I love this car. One of the best mk3's around imo


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

what a stunner, a proper sleeper that looks like its been done properly too. 

Amazing build.

are you doing a live map or dyno map, or both to get the best out of the car?

we want some more photos.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

the Map s a mixture of both and is been carried out by Carbon chip-tuning in manchester. they are very good with these engines and have one of the UKs best Rolling road (Dyno dynamics)

going to keep the torque capped to what it s now until i get a LSD fitted (next on the shopping list)

next year plan on a Bigger turbo upgrade too














































was a involved job



















Bye bye 8v




























Hello S3 lump










we even had to run the S3 accelerator pedal because its electronic throttle (and im running the Audi ECU)

Made up the bracket and modifed the pedal box (which was a mare to remove and modify LOL)










got it mounted exactly the same location as original pedal was










cleaned every part i could and got everything super clean so everything looks new


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, that's some dedication! Well done fella, one seriously tidy Golf there


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Lovely OEM+ MK3 there. :thumb:


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful, stunning. The only thing i would change though is the steering wheel. I think the original would look far better, but thats my opinion.


----------



## Matty_L (Nov 19, 2006)

That looks stunning, not usually keen on VW's but had a Mk3 GTi myself, and if I'm honest I kinda miss it, but this thing is just awesome!


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

mx_rab said:


> Beautiful, stunning. The only thing i would change though is the steering wheel. I think the original would look far better, but thats my opinion.


I still have the original, and its kept safe. i just prefer the smaller momo item, and this momo was the very wheel that was in my first ever car back in the 90's, which was a suzuki Swift GTI (still own that car too) so its kind of specail to me and feels like home so to speak :driver:

But i think my friend who helped me do the conversion shares your opinion too


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

F17BAD said:


> I still have the original, and its kept safe. i just prefer the smaller momo item, and this momo was the very wheel that was in my first ever car back in the 90's, which was a suzuki Swift GTI (still own that car too) so its kind of specail to me and feels like home so to speak :driver:
> 
> But i think my friend who helped me do the conversion shares your opinion too


As i said its personal opinion, obviously there is sentimental value there so thats worth more to you. But i have to admit you have put some serious graft into that motor and its really paid off.

I bet youve torn the a*se out of some boy racers in it anyway :thumb:


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

it has embarrassed so many cars mate, i love it and love the power it has


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That's one of the best MKIII Golfs I've seen. Absolutely spot on!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! Stunning car!:argie: :argie:

That's a really neat install, the car's a credit to you.:thumb:


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Great work, stunning conversion and amazing paint depth. :thumb:


Would it not be better to have some slightly wider tyres help put the power down?


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

getting power down is _just_ ok

current rubber is a 195/45/16 on a 8" rim, they are stretched on but not by massive amounts as you can see. basically just enough to get under the arches

needs LSD for when more major engine mods take place, 1st, 2nd and sometimes 3rd gears can spin but once you get the hang of it i can get a real good standing start.

it is absolutely savage high in the revs, for example say if you was at 100MPH in 5th, and plant your foot, its like you are in 3rd the way it pushes you into your seat.. it has unbelievable pace and always puts a huge grin on my face. i cant explain it.. the Turbo never seems to run out of puff.. the Map they are working on is absolutely brilliant 
It goes back for it completing on the 23rd of this month


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

That sounds pretty mental, it just amuses me that an S3 runs 205 tyres with _four wheel drive_ lol, as long as you are happy with the handling getting the power down that's all that matters :thumb:

Awesome car, love the fact it's a five door too!


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

minimatt1967 said:


> That sounds pretty mental, it just amuses me that an S3 runs 205 tyres with _four wheel drive_ lol, as long as you are happy with the handling getting the power down that's all that matters :thumb:
> 
> Awesome car, love the fact it's a five door too!


yeah i know what you mean. it shouldn't work but it does really well, feels like its how it should have been made from new

handling is superb - its like a go kart

thanks for complimets mate :thumb:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Thats a serious machine mate, props to you for all the hard work gone in to making it what it is. Bet a few scraped knuckles & choice words along the way 

Nice one, looks ace & has the power to back it up.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

*TAY* said:


> Bet a few scraped knuckles & choice words along the way
> 
> .


lots and lots, and cost more than what i thought it would too 

nothing was left untouched, even the looms where we had to extend it, even tho insulated and hidden away the wires are all matching colors where we has to do any extending.. its just as it would be if t was installed from new, better in-fact as i got all the loom in better than the original one was and whilst the dash was out i re did all the looms inside the car too


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Smart mate very smart. What remap are you running?


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

seen this car quiet a few times in leeds, gelderd road after i finished work. I could tell it was hiding something lol. Love this car and looks even better in reality.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

bloody hell the engine looks brand new. great work mate looks ace.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

s3 rav said:


> Smart mate very smart. What remap are you running?


Its a fully custom map, we are about half way through it, goes back in to be completed on the 23rd September

Carbon Chip Tuning manchester, really cant big these guys up enough, absolutly superb service... very very accurate Dyno dynamics rollers too.. he said that places like Awesome GTI always read about 15 - 20 bhp more than theirs...

will post up the graphs when its completed:thumb:


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

ishaaq said:


> seen this car quiet a few times in leeds, gelderd road after i finished work. I could tell it was hiding something lol. Love this car and looks even better in reality.


cheers matey

i work on Gelderd Road :thumb::wave:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Brilliant job!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

F17BAD said:


> Its a fully custom map, we are about half way through it, goes back in to be completed on the 23rd September
> 
> Carbon Chip Tuning manchester, really cant big these guys up enough, absolutly superb service... very very accurate Dyno dynamics rollers too.. he said that places like Awesome GTI always read about 15 - 20 bhp more than theirs...
> 
> will post up the graphs when its completed:thumb:


I've been looking for a tuner in Mcr, had tried the usual suspects and have been very unimpressed, will give these guys a call :thumb:

Cracking work on your motor, looks excellent


----------



## afurness (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't know what your day job is but you should consider changing it. Awesome job. Your dedication and work is frightening.

Super car.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

clcollins said:


> I've been looking for a tuner in Mcr, had tried the usual suspects and have been very unimpressed, will give these guys a call :thumb:
> 
> Cracking work on your motor, looks excellent


many thanks

speak to Nick or Craig this number will divert to their work number (which i cant remember off hand)

07825 215003:thumb: very very high recommendation for me on this one and im a very fussy ....:lol:


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

afurness said:


> Don't know what your day job is but you should consider changing it. Awesome job. Your dedication and work is frightening.
> 
> Super car.


im thinking of starting something up with my friend in the future

we have already done another conversion after this one (a VR6 conversion into a MK3 which we are going to Twin Turbo next)

and we are doing a 1.8T into a Mk2 golf in the next few weeks too


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Twin turbo VR6 in a mk3 Golf?! LOOOONY!! I like it!


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah haha, should be good. just researching making up the manifolds.

my Black car will be getting a huge turbo next year too. and uprated (again) manifolds to suit. which will take the car to (up to) 400 hp. but need to sort out LSD etc first


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I was going to ask about putting all that power down without an LSD!!!

No doubt you'll do a stirling job and have a Porker munching hatch with a finish to make a Pagani weep!


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

hahaha made me smile that


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Amazing work. Bet that's a great car to drive and very quick..


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

I love this car, well done, some serious time and effort gone into this. :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Lovely car and a great project.

You're a brave man leaving that parked up anywhere. 
I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if it were mine.


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

stargazer said:


> Lovely car and a great project.
> 
> You're a brave man leaving that parked up anywhere.
> I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if it were mine.


I really dont like leaving it anywhere but sometimes it has to stay outside nightclubs till silly 0 Clock in the morning as i am a DJ and Club night Promotor..

Try not to take the car so much but on a few occasions it has to.. it is a daily driver but i look after it as much as you would a new born baby :detailer:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I think the MK1, 2 & 3 Golfs were the best shape.

I went to view a VR6 About ten years ago...my what a car. It had a lovely note to the engine. It was a little expensive and so had to walk away. Solid motor though.  :thumb:


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

iv had a few. mk2's and 3's, also had some mk4's and i also drive a mk6 quite oftern.

this black mk3 is the best VW iv ever had, its been 5 years with me now and its never once let me down, its been a really good example.

Not bad for a car that originally cost me 600 quid and was in a bit of a unloved state. it has had at some point in its early life a shady period as we found a very decayed bag under the carpets when i had the interior retrimmed. inside this bag was around 20 deals of Crack cocaine preserved in perfect condition. they looked like they had been their for at least 15 years!!

the thing the made me buy it in the first place was the fact it had no rust.. many dints but no rust. i got my friend to do paintless dent removal on it and I spent the next 5 years tinkering and changing bits and here we are today. 

The car has now got a whole new lease of life


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I used to call my Brother's MK3 a 'Wallace Arnold' coach :lol: as it felt like a bus going round corners. Steering wheel like a dustbin lid. No power steering or any toys.

It wasn't anything special just a 1.6 5 door. Unfortunately it had rust on every panel, but it was very reliable. I'll never forget the day when he said he was going to France and Italy in it! :doublesho I had bets that it would beak down en route.

3 thousand miles later and he's had the last laugh. No problems whatsoever.

The best part of the trip he said was driving through Montecarlo windows down, alongside all those expensive Ferraris and Bentley's :lol: that made me chuckle


----------



## adeel64 (Sep 30, 2010)

nice work mate!


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

stargazer said:


> i used to call my brother's mk3 a 'wallace arnold' coach :lol: As it felt like a bus going round corners. Steering wheel like a dustbin lid. No power steering or any toys.
> 
> It wasn't anything special just a 1.6 5 door. Unfortunately it had rust on every panel, but it was very reliable. I'll never forget the day when he said he was going to france and italy in it! :doublesho i had bets that it would beak down en route.
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

omg that is stunning mate! I dont follow the VW scene but that is one of the ebst car's i've saw, not jsut in the dub scene. It looks so factory and so fresh, with that power and styling it's awesome!!


----------



## ericgtisuffolk (Apr 26, 2007)

great looking car, makes me realise how much I miss my Mk3 Golf


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

Gave the car a winter prep clean, polish, and dodo juice treatment























































Also didn't like the standard finish on the cam cover (even tho this is not seen due to it been under the engine cover) So i decided to get a spare and treat it to a nice black finish

from this:










To this:










In the Bay fitted to the engine:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

still love this car, truely stunning finish on both the paint work and the engine conversion


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Absolutely awesome, never seen a mk3 anything like it, respect to you for using it as a daily driver!

Cant believe the crack story:lol:

Twin turbo VR6:doublesho should sound the dogs dangleys:thumb:


----------



## F17BAD (Dec 12, 2010)

cheers for the replies..

And yeah this car is used every single day, rain, shine, snow etc


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Great work what sort of power is in it


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice work fella. At least now it's worthy of it's GTi badge. :thumb:

Went in a shed of a 2.0 8v a few years back..............oh dear.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

WOW awesome motor there matey, cracking work !


----------



## Vision2k1 (Sep 26, 2010)

nice GTI


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Wonderful project, congratulations!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I do love this car, have you got a good high res you can send me?


----------

